# How to Control a Leaking Roof From the Attic



## lasvegasroofing (Nov 28, 2012)

<P>By the time you discover a roof leak, the water damage may already be extensive. A leak from the roof into the attic may persist unnoticed for a long period if you do not enter the space often. Most leaks are caused by damaged shingles or external items such as a satalitte dish. Not addressing leaks as soon as possible can lead to serious problems down the road such as mold and extensive structure damage.  For more information visit reroofinglasvegas.com</P>


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

it rains in las vegas?


----------



## BrandRoof (Dec 13, 2011)

lasvegasroofing said:


> <P>By the time you discover a roof leak, the water damage may already be extensive. A leak from the roof into the attic may persist unnoticed for a long period if you do not enter the space often. Most leaks are caused by damaged shingles or external items such as a satalitte dish. Not addressing leaks as soon as possible can lead to serious problems down the road such as mold and extensive structure damage.  For more information visit reroofinglasvegas.com</P>


What's the question?


----------



## dallasroofing (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks like he was just trying to get a link


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

this is the piece on his website lol

By the time you discover a roof leak, the water damage may already be extensive. A leak from the roof into the attic may persist unnoticed for a long period if you do not enter the space often. Most leaks are caused by damaged shingles or external items such as a satalitte dish. Not addressing leaks as soon as possible can lead to serious problems down the road such as mold and extensive structure damage. For more information eHow.com

yes thats exactly where i would want to send my customers who came to my site looking for some professional roofing information.. Ehow...lol


----------



## Joe Roofer (Nov 21, 2009)

AnyMonkey said:


> it rains in las vegas?


There is a pretty good flash flood every year or two. Your not likely to see any mold grow from it.


----------



## lasvegasroofing (Nov 28, 2012)

*New to forum posting*

This is the same reply to the other thread some of you replied to. We are new to posting to forums and didn't know you couldn't post information from your website. We will be more critical on what we put on a thread in the future. Just wanted to post general information and tips in a roofing forum. Thank you for the responses.
Southwest Roofing


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

its not that you are not allowed... you can post whatever you want... but ummm... why would you?


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

so your going to teach us about roofing. go roof for 20 years and come back, maybe youll learn something by then.


----------



## Gladys_christabel (Dec 13, 2012)

I dono why you posted the link for your attic roofers leaking.could you explain me that then only i can give you some ideas.

______________________________________________


Los Angeles general contractors


----------

